

Performance scores between Windows 7 and 8 - queryly

Running Windows 8 in VMware is surprisingly fast:<p>Running Experience Index on Windows 8 inside of VMware gives a score of 4.8 (on 2 CPU, 4GB memory and SSD)<p>Process:6.2
RAM: 7.5
Graphic:5.6
Gaming Graphic:4.8
Disk:7.4<p>-------------------------------------------------------------<p>Yet the same test results in a score on 4.6 on its bare Windows 7 host machine (4 CPU, 8GB and SSD)<p>Process:6.9
RAM: 7.4
Graphic:4.6
Gaming Graphic:6.1
Disk:7.5<p>Is this test flawed or Windows 8 really rocks?
======
kristianp
Two problems with this. 1. The experience index may have changed in windows 8.
2. It reports the smallest number from the individual scores as the overall.
It doesn't really tell you much that the gaming graphics are the lowest score
in the VM.

More useful would be a benchmark, or better, how well the the software you
want to actually use runs.

------
sp332
Do you have other benchmarks to show that the VM is not really that fast?
Maybe it really is that fast. Try installing Win7 in the VM and benchmark it.

